# Drills for coilbuilding



## Zenooph (24/7/15)

Hi all,

I'm busy looking for a new cordless drill purely for building coils (wrapping Claptons and all that).

Do you guys have any specific preference or do you just use what you have?

I've been looking at the 12v Ryobi for about R400. I don't really want to spend much more because I will only use it for coil builds.


----------



## michael dos santos (24/7/15)

@Zenooph I use aircraft safety wire pliers

for twisted kanthal builds works like a charm no power needed... Jst don't no where u would b able to get them coz I got mine from a customer ages ago


----------



## Zenooph (24/7/15)

I've been using my normal power drill for Claptons and twisted builds, but I want to do some stitched and alien builds and I need a drill that has better speed control, especially at low speed.


----------



## zadiac (24/7/15)

Any drill that has variable speed and reverse is fine. I use my black n decker and it works perfectly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Zenooph (24/7/15)

My 'variable speed' unfortunately only has fast and very fast. lol

I have found that cordless drills have much better speed control than corded drills.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot (24/7/15)

It needs to be able to go variable speed. So very slow and also fast. helps alot if it is variable with the trigger. . and also must have a chuck adjustable lock and tight grip to hold the wire.. these allen key things just wont work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zenooph (24/7/15)

That is exactly why I was looking at getting a new drill. I've managed pretty well up until now, but I need the slow speed option.

Thanks for confirming what I was already thinking.


----------



## zadiac (24/7/15)

Zenooph said:


> My 'variable speed' unfortunately only has fast and very fast. lol
> 
> I have found that cordless drills have much better speed control than corded drills.



Not all of them. My corded drill goes from extremely slow to extremely fast. The trigger is pressure sensitive. The harder you press it, the faster it goes. Even though this is a Black n Decker, I've had it for about 10 years now and it has never let me down. Very good drill this.




whatalotigot said:


> It needs to be able to go variable speed. So very slow and also fast. helps alot if it is variable with the trigger. . and also must have a chuck adjustable lock and tight grip to hold the wire.. these allen key things just wont work.



I don't agree. Mine has the key chuck and it works perfectly. For coil building I don't even use the key. I just tighten it with my hands. Never slipped out once.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (24/7/15)

She does the job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenooph (24/7/15)

My current corded drill is great for everything else, and it does have a pressure sensitive trigger although at the point it engages it already goes too fast.

Lucky for me I can get a new cordless with my e-bucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph (24/7/15)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper That's exactly the one I'm looking at getting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Make sure you have a tight chuck that is keyless and you are good to go


----------



## ET (24/7/15)

And reverse. Gotta have reverse


----------



## Mike (24/7/15)

@ET why reverse?


----------



## ET (24/7/15)

Mike said:


> @ET why reverse?



To twist twisted kanthal together you have to twist the already twisted pieces in the opposite rotation of what you initially twisted them in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot (27/7/15)

Mike said:


> @ET why reverse?



also to unlock the grip.. and when reverse twisting coils. Trust me you will want that reverse..

You might say why do you need reverse in a car when we always go forward.


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

I've twisted wires and coiled claptons and have never used reverse - seems I am missing something... Hahaha. I've never twisted twisted wire though.


----------



## Zenooph (28/7/15)

Got my drill today! It's got everything I need. Fwd and Reverse, variable speed and a tight keyless chuck.

Watch the coil porn thread for my new coils

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (5/8/15)

Zenooph said:


> Got my drill today! It's got everything I need. Fwd and Reverse, variable speed and a tight keyless chuck.
> 
> Watch the coil porn thread for my new coils


@Zenooph which one did you end up buying?

Im looking at this one, but not sure if it supports reverse as well.

http://www.takealot.com/ryobi-12v-10mm-cordless-drill-1100mah-nicad-3-hour-charge/PLID38159972


----------



## Zenooph (5/8/15)

@Riaz That's the exact on I got. It has forward/reverse, variable speed and a keyless chuck.

I'm very impressed with it.


----------



## Riaz (5/8/15)

Zenooph said:


> @Riaz That's the exact on I got. It has forward/reverse, variable speed and a keyless chuck.
> 
> I'm very impressed with it.


ok cool, cause it doesnt state in the description that it has reverse.

then i came across this one as well

http://www.takealot.com/black-decker-12v-cordless-drill/PLID36956688

- this states reverse in the description

but if you the first one i posted has reverse, then i might as well order that one?


----------



## Zenooph (5/8/15)

Both those drills will be great. Pick the one which colour you like most


----------



## nemo (5/8/15)

Riaz said:


> @Zenooph which one did you end up buying?
> 
> Im looking at this one, but not sure if it supports reverse as well.
> 
> http://www.takealot.com/ryobi-12v-10mm-cordless-drill-1100mah-nicad-3-hour-charge/PLID38159972


I may go check the one out at makro also interested to know if the charger is included in the box, silly question I know


Zenooph said:


> @Riaz That's the exact on I got. It has forward/reverse, variable speed and a keyless chuck.
> 
> I'm very impressed with it.


One silly question - is there a battery charger included with it. I have to ask as I was caught with this before.


----------



## Zenooph (5/8/15)

@nemo Yes, it comes with a charger


----------



## Riaz (5/8/15)

Im looking for one that comes with a fancy box/ carry case 

Both the ones in the links above dont have carry cases


----------



## Zenooph (5/8/15)

The ones with the carry cases are quite a bit more expensive 

Sent from my mind


----------



## Keith Milton (5/8/15)

Just a bit of useless info, i got the 18 volt instead of a 12 volt, and i can use the 18 volt for about two to three weeks before charging the battery, so i would go for the 18 volt.

Check at build It hardware, they should go for about R1300, and it has a carry case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (5/8/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Just a bit of useless info, i got the 18 volt instead of a 12 volt, and i can use the 18 volt for about two to three weeks before charging the battery, so i would go for the 18 volt.
> 
> Check at build It hardware, they should go for about R1300, and it has a carry case


R1300 VS R450

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (5/8/15)

Zenooph said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm busy looking for a new cordless drill purely for building coils (wrapping Claptons and all that).
> 
> ...


If you intend using it just for coiling I'd get the cheapest on sale

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ohmen (7/8/15)

I have some 28g kanthal that I'd like to twist.

Is there perhaps a tutorial on how to do it? I have a drill and all.

Sorry for the noob question


----------



## Zenooph (7/8/15)

@Ohmen No such thing as a stupid noob question. We all had to learn somewhere.

Twisting kanthal is very easy with a drill. First check out Rip Trippers vid on how to straighten kanthal with your drill. Also very easy.

When you have 2 strands of straightened kanthal, put one end of both strands in the drills chuck, grab the other ends in a pair of pliers and give your drill a spin. You'll see the 2 strands starting to twist and then stop your drill when you get the desired effect. Personally I like a tight twist, but you might like a looser twist. Just don't twist it too tight as the stresses on the metal might cause it to break when you wrap the coil.

Happy twisting!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Ohmen (7/8/15)

Thanks @Zenooph 

I will check out RIP's video.

Sounds very simple. I will give it a try.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zenooph (7/8/15)

Anytime! I also started with twisting and worked my way up from there.


----------



## Ohmen (7/8/15)

RIP's facial expressions are priceless, I enjoy his videos 

Can't wait to get home and try this. It's so easy


----------



## Zenooph (7/8/15)

He is quite animated. 

Also check out Twisted Messes and squidoode


----------



## Alex (7/8/15)




----------



## Zenooph (8/8/15)

#alex For a tool junkie like myself, owning a DeWalt is like the holy grail of power tools. I am drooling 

Sent from my mind


----------



## ET (8/8/15)

I've found using something like a split pin works wonders for twisting kanthal, especially the thinner gauges


----------

